# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  pomoć, obavezno je mokra

## zibba

Svaki puta kada ju prematam iz platnenih, koje inaće koristimo od početka, ona je mokra skroz. Prematam ju svako malo, ali ona u zadnje vrijeme puno pije ( ah te vrućine) i zna u kratkom roku drmnuti po 2-3 flaše tekućine, tako da uvijek pelene procure. 
Kako vi riješavate taj problem? 
Morala sam ju prebaciti u jednokratne, ali od njih mi dobije plikove i guza pocrveni tako da mi to nije riješenje. A koristimo i tetre, dvije složene, ali i ove moderne platnene s 10 slojeva flanela u njima i sve procure, bez obzira na zaštitne ( kamaris, mib, tosamine staromodne gumene- koje mi prije nikada nisu curile). Dajte savijet jer u jednokratnima ne možemo ostati, a niti želimo.

----------


## kole

A da probas malo bezpelenasenje sad je vrucina  :Smile:

----------


## kahna

Ja koristim ME zaštitne i nikada mi nije procurilo, koliko god da je pelena bila mokra.

----------


## vještičica

Iz mog iskustva, kod puzavaca i gegavaca u takvim situacijama pomaže samo jako često prematanje, jer se bilo koje zaštitne usuču i pelena se bar negdje izvuče van. 
Sori, nemam rješenje  :Taps: 
*OffT* ME zaštitne su nam bile dizaster, krute, debele, ne daju se namjestiti...  :Rolling Eyes:   A jako sam puno od njih očekivala  :Sad: ... Zato smo ih poklonili u dobre ruke  :Grin:

----------


## enela

zibba, možda se nakupila kamenca i praška u njima. Kad se meni to počelo događati, znalo je pomoći dodatno pranje svih pelena na iskuhavanju s octom umjesto praška. Probaj.

----------


## ivana b

Malena očito puno piški, koliko često je presvlačiš? Meni nikad nije ništa procurilo (ponekad kakica) jer sam je mijenjala svakih 1.5h. Ali sad sa vrućinama počela joj smetati mokra pelena a piškila je svakih 20-30 min baš zbog uzimanja dosta tekućine, dnevno sam je znala presvlačiti po 13-14 puta , dakle čim bi se popišala(s tim da bi noć izdržala u jednoj peleni)  :Rolling Eyes:   onda sam skužila da se ona unervozi prije piškenja (povezala je to s mokrom pelenom) pa sam je počela stavljati da piški na tutu   :Smile:   pelene za pranje ne samo da su se prepolovile nego sam jednog dana bila čak na samo 2 pelene dnevno jer smo sve ostalo uhvatili u tutu   :Smile:

----------


## Fana

Jeste probali s kojim vunenim coverom? Moja beba je puno manja, ali primjetila sam da  gumenim zaštitnima procuri između gumbeka na boku. Vuna nam nikad nije promočila.

----------


## bebelina

Ja jos nisam nasla cover koji ne propusta! Moja kad pisa to je u potocima , a ima presvlacenja kad je potpuno suha. 
Zibba, samo cesce presvlaciti i stavljati dodatni ulozak.   :Kiss:

----------


## bauba

Mi se stalno, stalno presvlačimo. Također, ME cover je najbolji od 5 koje imamo.
Jedino ponekad kroz noć bude "frka".

----------


## snoopygirl

ziba, koje pelene koristite? ako jako puno piški, najbolje vam je fitted frotir + tanki ulošak extra i cover ME ili popolini. kažu da su i smibovi dobri. Mi smo bili jedni od, i palilo je to ili pocket s 2 tetre presavinute onako u dosta slojeva + thirsties insert. tek onda nebi procurilo jedno 5h

----------


## shogi

da se ne bediraš...i mi smo bili jedni od tih
probali smo svašta, ali se događalo da kad krene piškiti i u suhu pelenu, počne mu curiti niz nogu kad je uložak bio tanji
nismo si mogli pomoći
svaku noć smo bili mokri

riješili smo tako da smo se skinuli iz pelena  :Wink:

----------

